# Survivor 3/28/2012



## Dobey (Nov 7, 2005)

5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Grab your balls.... everybody is safe!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

"Troyzan's balls haven't moved at all!"


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

"I promise you that's not poo!"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Boot said:


> "Troyzan's balls haven't moved at all!"


Actually, I think it was "Troyzan's balls haven't moved in quite some time" (even better, IMO)


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Tarzan is annoying yes but I couldn't stand Jonas. Good riddance. Overall though this is near the bottom in terms of my favorite seasons.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought it was a big mistake getting rid of Jonas, Tarzan or Alicia should have been snuffed...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone else still having trouble learning everyone's names? They all seem to blend together this season.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Jonas' exit speech at the end made me chuckle: "I decided I needed to go big or go home. So I went big, and now I'm going home".


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

But why didn't Jonas play on everyone's dislike of Tarzan and say "I'm voting for Tarzan" instead of trying to get everone to vote for "tall bearded guy" (yes, I can't remember their names either). 

The whole underwear soup scene was grossing me out.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

dfergie said:


> I thought it was a big mistake getting rid of Jonas, Tarzan or Alicia should have been snuffed...


They will be soon enough. The old wimp tribe is doomed.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Chelsea and I think her name is Kim seem to be running things and they have alliances with the girls and their second tribe. Tarzan has value to them because nobody wants to be in an alliance with him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> They will be soon enough. The old wimp tribe is doomed.


I don't see the strong tribe sticking together.



Family said:


> Chelsea and I think her name is Kim seem to be running things and they have alliances with the girls and their second tribe. Tarzan has value to them because nobody wants to be in an alliance with him.


I'm afraid you're right. This will quickly turn back into a girls' alliance now that they have the numbers. This would make Christina a power player next week. Unfortunately, I'm afraid she's not smart enough to take advantage.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

jradosh said:


> But why didn't Jonas play on everyone's dislike of Tarzan and say "I'm voting for Tarzan" instead of trying to get everone to vote for "tall bearded guy" (yes, I can't remember their names either)


I call him Adam Carolla. No idea what his real name is.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I like Chelsea, I have a feeling she will look extra hot at the reunion show.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Forgive me if this has been posted elsewhere but Probst on Colton:

&#8220;Russell you bring back. Colton, I don&#8217;t think you do. I can&#8217;t imagine celebrating Colton and bringing him back,&#8221; Jeff told Xfinity&#8217;s Gordon Holmes. However, Jeff doesn&#8217;t surprise us by leaving a back door wide open to fit Colton&#8217;s massive ego through: &#8220;But, I could be wrong on that.&#8221;

Answering the perennial question about how much he knows going into Tribal Council, Probst also said, &#8220;I had no idea how ugly Colton was being at camp. &#8230; I didn&#8217;t realize how aggressive he was in treating people and how poorly he treated people.&#8221;


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Dalton Ross: Recap of episode 7

I don't see the Q&A with Jeff yet...


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

What was up with Tarzan's final exchange with Jonas? He wouldn't shake hands and said "Hard feelings". At least that's what I thought after replaying it. I didn't see "no" in front of "hard feelings". Or am I totally seeing that wrong?

Edit: I just read the recap posted above which seems to confirm it. Yep Tarzan's a tool.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> What was up with Tarzan's final exchange with Jonas? He wouldn't shake hands and said "Hard feelings". At least that's what I thought after replaying it. I didn't see "no" in front of "hard feelings". Or am I totally seeing that wrong?


That's the impression I got as well.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Anyone else still having trouble learning everyone's names? They all seem to blend together this season.


Funny, I said to my Wife at the start that I didn't know many of their names yet.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I was very concerned about Leif's nipple piercings while he was grinding sand into them while struggling face down under that log.

I have never understood why once they are competing for individual immunity they don't vote off the big strong guys. Thick bearded guy would be the biggest threat.

Holding balls on a disk? How lame. Survivor challenge producers need to watch MTV's The Challenge!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I've got the men's names down, but some of the girls names I'm lost on.

The trend I've noticed more and more in the most recent seasons of Survivor is much more of the game play is around who to keep going into the finals. A lot more than ever. I think that has a lot to do with Russell. As good a game player as he was, people KNEW keeping him around to the finals enhanced their chances of winning. Know why Tarzan is still around? Because when it comes to a jury vote, the guy has no chance. So what we get left with is the worst, most annoying social players staying longer. I have no doubt that Colton would have made it to the finals if he didn't get sick, because the others knew he would be beatable in the finals. The social game is a whole lot more important now, especially when you get to the merge.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Sending the smallest guy first to dig the initial hole was dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I like Chelsea, I have a feeling she will look extra hot at the reunion show.


It's obviously one personal opinion but I think Chelsea is about the most beautiful female that's ever been on Survivor. It's not surprising that she's in "medical sales". Pharma companies always hire gorgeous young women to flog their drugs to middle aged doctors.

Kat can compete in the "best eyes" competition. Not that she could spell "best eyes".


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's obviously one personal opinion but I think Chelsea is about the most beautiful female that's ever been on Survivor.".


I am of the same opinion, and what we see is without makeup. She is simply gorgeous.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Hopefully she doesn't overdo it at the reunion show. Many times the women on there have on 5 pounds of makeup. She doesn't need much at all.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

My ideal final-4 would be:

Chelsea, Kim, Sabrina, and Troyzan. I think Troyzan makes it because of his idol - I think he's smart enough to not share that tidbit and he surprises Jay by playing it to squeak into the final 4.

I think the boot order will be like this:
Tarzan
Michael
Alicia
Lief
Christina
Kat
Jay

I think Sabrina or Kim wins.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It seems to me that they'll keep Tarzan around for a while because he's less of a threat at the end (both challenge-wise and jury-wise).


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think his "creepy, annoying, and disgusting" factor will outweigh the benefit of going up against him does. Everyone is pretty skeeved out about him, and that won't do him any good.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm sure being on the show won't help his practice, there is no way I could ever see a Doctor after seeing him act like that on TV.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think his "creepy, annoying, and disgusting" factor will outweigh the benefit of going up against him does. Everyone is pretty skeeved out about him, and that won't do him any good.


I think people will put up with a lot if they think it will lead them to $1 mil. I agree, I think he sticks around for awhile.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That "ball" challange was hilarious!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Now everyone knows Tarzan is a surgeon. Wasn't he hiding that before?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

If I had some substance in a questionable color and location on my banana hammock, I think that I would probably go scrub it out in the ocean instead of telling anyone who would listen that "it's not poop!"


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I hope the pot for laundry is not used for cooking.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

TomK said:


> I hope the pot for laundry is not used for cooking.


Pansy!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

While it makes sense to keep someone like Tarzan around because he's useless in challenges and is unlikeable, the order of elimination is always filled with "reasoning" that makes no sense at all. 

I really wonder how I would fare on this show. I guess it's easy to watch a highly edited version and critique all the "stupid" moves that are made


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd either make it to the end and would come in 2nd or 3rd, or I'd be the first to go.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The funny thing is Jonas really wasn't a strong player, he seemed to be easily controlled by Colton.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TomK said:


> I hope the pot for laundry is not used for cooking.


the microbes DIE WHEN THEY ARE BOILED!

it's ok to eat poop with dead microbes


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

BradJW said:


> I'd either make it to the end and would come in 2nd or 3rd, or I'd be the first to go.


I can be quite sarcastic, which wouldn't do well on this show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I am so dissapointed with Leif. I really had high hopes for him on this show....but this guy is so out of the loop it isn't funny. He hasn't beein "in" on the vote, once!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

JFriday said:


> The funny thing is Jonas really wasn't a strong player, he seemed to be easily controlled by Colton.


But he was quite pleasant, friendly, and giving. All qualities that will get him a win in the finals if he makes it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BradJW said:


> I'd either make it to the end and would come in 2nd or 3rd, or I'd be the first to go.


I say the same thing about myself....imagine that's also what everybody thinks


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> Jonas' exit speech at the end made me chuckle: "I decided I needed to go big or go home. So I went big, and now I'm going home".


Is Jonas now the first member of the Jury?



Necromancer2006 said:


> My ideal final-4 would be:
> 
> Chelsea, Kim, Sabrina, and Troyzan. I think Troyzan makes it because of his idol - I think he's smart enough to not share that tidbit and he surprises Jay by playing it to squeak into the final 4.
> 
> ...


I know that Michael is the Adam Carolla doppelganger.
So Jay would be the male model with the voice of a boy starting puberty.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> the microbes DIE WHEN THEY ARE BOILED!
> 
> it's ok to eat poop with dead microbes


The first soup/meal they cook in that pot (now that Jonas is gone and Tarzan's coconuts & banana hammock has been in it), someone is sure to say "this tastes like crap!"


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> But he was quite pleasant, friendly, and giving. All qualities that will get him a win in the finals if he makes it.


Yea that's something to think about later in the game but not at 12 people, especially when he's doing the cooking.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

getreal said:


> Is Jonas now the first member of the Jury?


Yes. Jeff said so as the final vote was read. "The XXth person voted out and the first member of the jury: Jonas."


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

crowfan said:


> Yes. Jeff said so as the final vote was read. "The XXth person voted out and the first member of the jury: Jonas."


I missed that part and thought I was paying attention. I guess I'm numb to all the things Jeff says over and over again. I did catch him refer to someone having a ball hanging from each side of his disc.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Hopefully she doesn't overdo it at the reunion show. Many times the women on there have on 5 pounds of makeup. She doesn't need much at all.


I know I'm not target market, but I usually form my opinion of the women on the island sans makeup as far as true beauty in my eyes, and I'm always disappointed in them at the reunion shows, but then I'm a foundation and lip liner only kinda gal in IRL.

I found Sophie last season in island mode to be one of the most attractive women they've had on, but she was just one of the crowd in the reunion.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Probst summed it up best in his Q&A with Dalton: Yes, the boiling water might kill your poopy microbes, but everytime I ate something or washed something out of that pot, I'm going to have your poop in my mind.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

As Dalton pointed out in his recap, food on Survivor hasn't been an issue for quite some time. In the past it was a big issue, you would always hear about how hungry they were, how they needed to find food, how they were running out of rice, etc... Jonas being gone isn't a big deal in that regard. Someone else can cook coconut.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> As Dalton pointed out in his recap, food on Survivor hasn't been an issue for quite some time. In the past it was a big issue, you would always hear about how hungry they were, how they needed to find food, how they were running out of rice, etc... Jonas being gone isn't a big deal in that regard. Someone else can cook coconut.


OTOH, many survivors do lose a considerable amount of weight during the season. So it can't be all great.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm sure the food isn't great and they have far fewer calories than they're used to and hence the weight loss. But there were many seasons where lack of food was mentioned frequently. They talked about being weak for challenges. They had to ration what they had left, etc... That hasn't been the case for the last several seasons.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's obviously one personal opinion but I think Chelsea is about the most beautiful female that's ever been on Survivor.


this.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> OTOH, many survivors do lose a considerable amount of weight during the season. So it can't be all great.


The food is there, it's just not going to be very high in calories/fat.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

First Ponderosa episode is up:

ponderosa-jonas-pt-1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> It's obviously one personal opinion but I think Chelsea is about the most beautiful female that's ever been on Survivor.


She's up there but nobody can beat Amanda IMHO!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know someone's already mentioned this line, but does Jeff make it a point (just to have fun probably) of finding things to say like "Michael's got balls hanging on both sides of his disc"?

I did notice that someone did a really nice job on their new tribal flag. I had to pause it because the new tribe name almost looked commercially done rather than free-hand. Someone has some real talent.

We're back to the point where they actually show all the remaining contestants (and their names!) in the opening credits. That always helps me shore up in my mind what their names are.

So was the HII that Troyzan found actually the one Colton left with? I wondered about him taking it 'as a souvenir' because don't they usually auction those things off at the end of the season?

I did wonder in that first challenge about the logic of sending the short guy with the biggest butt first, followed by the girl with the biggest boobs. It really was a mistake for Leif to go face down for that reason alone (his caboose).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pmyers said:


> The food is there, it's just not going to be very high in calories/fat.


In the Ponderosa vid linked to below, the medical team weighs Jonas. He says he came in at 169 and the scale now shows 156.7. The doc says he lost about 12 pounds during his stay. How many days was he on the island?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

14 days I believe, maybe 16.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

the showed 17 days at the beginning of the show IIRC


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

For a long time I tried to rationalize Tarzan but he's just plain nuts. He seems to have a real problem socially and flies off the handle quickly. He also appears to fall back on the "look what you made me do" excuse a lot, for example blaming Jonah for having to vote him off. And what was with the tears when Jonah apologized? His emotions seem to turn on a dime. Pretty unstable, I think.

And why were the women doing the laundry? And why would you toss your laundry into the pile for someone else to do if there was any reason someone might mistake that dirt for poop?

I noticed Alicia was very underplayed this episode. I suppose they're going to suggest that, no longer under Colton's influence, she's really not a bad person. Wrong! She's still a bad person if all it takes is a cohort in order to turn evil.

No question they're keeping Leif around as he poses the least threat in a physical challenge (or a mental challenge it appears).


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> So was the HII that Troyzan found actually the one Colton left with? I wondered about him taking it 'as a souvenir' because don't they usually auction those things off at the end of the season?


I was thinking the same as you. They don't let people take their smelly buffs with them after the show, so I couldn't imagine them letting the Queen of the Beasts* take the hand-carved HII as a souvenir. I'd bet that it's the same one that Troyzan found.

*BTW, it always grated on me the way Alicia said Colton's name as "Cole-un", treating the "t" as a silent letter. That sort of thing is reserved for the British. The Bri-ish say it much be-uhh. [translation] The British say it much better."[/translation]


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

getreal said:


> ...*BTW, it always grated on me the way Alicia said Colton's name as "Cole-un", treating the "t" as a silent letter. That sort of thing is reserved for the British. The Bri-ish say it much be-uhh. [translation] The British say it much better."[/translation]


I thought that was because she was DRUNK


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

getreal said:


> *BTW, it always grated on me the way Alicia said Colton's name as "Cole-un", treating the "t" as a silent letter. That sort of thing is reserved for the British. The Bri-ish say it much be-uhh. [translation] The British say it much better."[/translation]


That has found it's way into a LOT of conversation in society from what I can tell. And it's not someone trying to sound British. I've heard it most prominently in 'urban' settings, which is as far as I'll go with that, but it's bugged me for a long time.

It stuck out to me again last night when she said "Col'on". Not sure of the evolution of that speech affect, though.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

tonestert said:


> First Ponderosa episode is up:
> 
> ponderosa-jonas-pt-1


Boy, it didn't take him long to puff right up!  His face looks so puffy in the interview portion.

Also, there is a part 2 and 3 up there as well.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> It stuck out to me again last night when she said "Col'on". Not sure of the evolution of that speech affect, though.


Maybe it's just a nickname---you know, comparing him to a certain piece of human anatomy...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> ... I've heard it most prominently in 'urban' settings, which is as far as I'll go with that, but it's bugged me for a long time.


Oh, no you di'int! I wonder if anybody will "axe" her about that at the Reunion Show?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> That has found it's way into a LOT of conversation in society from what I can tell. And it's not someone trying to sound British. I've heard it most prominently in 'urban' settings, which is as far as I'll go with that, but it's bugged me for a long time.
> 
> It stuck out to me again last night when she said "Col'on". Not sure of the evolution of that speech affect, though.


New York Spanish harlem is where I hear it mostly.

I remember hearing it on The Fox TV Show Martin years ago, 'starring Mar-en" Lawrence"


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Jonas seems pretty stable in Ponderosa. Living the life...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I've got the men's names down, but some of the girls names I'm lost on.


Chelsea is the only one I need to know.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's obviously one personal opinion but I think Chelsea is about the most beautiful female that's ever been on Survivor. It's not surprising that she's in "medical sales". Pharma companies always hire gorgeous young women to flog their drugs to middle aged doctors.
> 
> Kat can compete in the "best eyes" competition. Not that she could spell "best eyes".


I agree, Chelsea is stunning. Everything she has seems real and in perfect proportion.  Beautiful face.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

The first page of comments are funny with several posters saying they are struggling with remembering names. Tarzan made that claim a few episodes ago. Maybe they are just forgettable.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> And why were the women doing the laundry? And why would you toss your laundry into the pile for someone else to do if there was any reason someone might mistake that dirt for poop?


I can't answer the second question (other than to say he's nuts), but each woman seemed to be doing her own laundry.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Since we're talking about her...










I wonder... real or not?  If she loses more weight we might be able to say for sure.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Since we're talking about her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus...Can we have a pic with her, Amanda, and Julie (who dated Jeff for a long time) side by side so we can vote?

please?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Jesus...Can we have a pic with her, Amanda, and Julie (who dated Jeff for a long time) side by side so we can vote?
> 
> please?


IMO, Julie wins by a long shot.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> IMO, Julie wins by a long shot.


I'm sorry, you can't vote until the pictures are up 

come on, guys, someone knows how to do this!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Since we're talking about her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote fake, just based on that picture....which would be a big minus for me....maybe we need Elaine to go in the sauna and check for us  (Seinfeld reference...they're real and they're spectacular....Teri Hatcher).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

_If_ they're fake, at least she didn't make the mistake of going too big!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I can't answer the second question (other than to say he's nuts), but each woman seemed to be doing her own laundry.


They seemed to be doing the guys' laundry, too.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> They seemed to be doing the guys' laundry, too.


All I saw was Chelsea doing her own clothes and Tarzan tossing his shorts in the pot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Sending the smallest guy first to dig the initial hole was dumb dumb dumb.





JLucPicard said:


> I did wonder in that first challenge about the logic of sending the short guy with the biggest butt first, followed by the girl with the biggest boobs. It really was a mistake for Leif to go face down for that reason alone (his caboose).


I think the problem wasn't that Lief has a big butt or that he went first. The problem was that Lief tried to go under belly first, but your body doesn't bend that way, which got him stuck. I have no idea why he would think it makes sense to go under that on his belly.



Necromancer2006 said:


> I think his "creepy, annoying, and disgusting" factor will outweigh the benefit of going up against him does. Everyone is pretty skeeved out about him, and that won't do him any good.


I think the vote at this week's Tribal Council, when compared to the discussion prior to the vote, shows how unimportant the conversation at TC is. The players all come in to TC knowing who they're going to vote for, and the revelations that come out at TC don't change anyone's mind. Each player may want to change their vote, but not being certain whether anyone else will change, they all just stick to the original plan.

I wish there were a way for them to film the discussion part of TC, then give the players an hour or so by themselves, and then come back for the vote. I think that would be much more interesting, as then we might see players changing their votes based on what's said.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Sending the smallest guy first to dig the initial hole was dumb dumb dumb.


Why? Was there a rule against anyone else digging it larger as needed?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> Why? Was there a rule against anyone else digging it larger as needed?


Did you see how easily Mike (i think that is his name) cleared that sand when he took his turn? He should have been the one to do it initially. Plus, Leif wouldn't have a good concept of how big the hole needed to be for the largest member to get under. Smallest to largest meant that each successive person had to dig to increase the size of the hole. They should have had the biggest, strongest guy quickly clear a hole that was big enough for him and would automatically be big enough for everyone else. Seems like common sense to me.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

The ideal person to dig would have been the person with the greatest upper body strength (usually a man) and with the biggest hands. Good grief, Leif has the smallest hands. What were they thinking?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Apparently Tarzan made a racial remark about Jonas that they edited out. Instead of saying "I can't look at that face anymore," he actually said "I can't look at that Asian face anymore." Probst accidentally revealed it during his tweets.

http://www.realityblurred.com/reali...one_world/2012_Mar_29_tarzan-jonas-asian-edit


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Apparently Tarzan made a racial remark about Jonas that they edited out. Instead of saying "I can't look at that face anymore," he actually said "I can't look at that Asian face anymore." Probst accidentally revealed it during his tweets.
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/reali...one_world/2012_Mar_29_tarzan-jonas-asian-edit


So now you are a racist if you acknowledge someone's race?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

David Platt said:


> Apparently Tarzan made a racial remark about Jonas that they edited out. Instead of saying "I can't look at that face anymore," he actually said "I can't look at that Asian face anymore." Probst accidentally revealed it during his tweets.
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/reali...one_world/2012_Mar_29_tarzan-jonas-asian-edit





tiams said:


> So now you are a racist if you acknowledge someone's race?


_Racial_... not _racist_. There's a difference (though it's probably lost on a lot of people).

Not sure why they edited that out though. Kind of gives the statement more meaning than it actually had by doing so.

If he had said "I can't stand to look at that man's face any more" would he have been edited? Same thing in my book.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

tiams said:


> So now you are a racist if you acknowledge someone's race?


It goes deeper than that, in my opinion. It was more than just being descriptive. He was implying that there was something wrong with having an asian face.

He's officially a jerk now.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I guess I'd have to see it again to be sure, but I can see how it could be taken that way.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

tiams said:


> So now you are a racist if you acknowledge someone's race?


Who said anything about anyone bing racist?

As Jeremy already pointed out, 'racial' and 'racist' are not the same thing. I chose my words carefully.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Who said anything about anyone bing racist?
> 
> As Jeremy already pointed out, 'racial' and 'racist' are not the same thing. I chose my words carefully.


People all over the internet are calling it a racist statement and calling Tarzan a racist for saying it. Wendiness1 seems to feel that way. Your post implied there was something wrong with his statement.

I know the definition of racial and racist. My point was that people have taken things to such an extreme now that if anyone even acknowledges a person's race, they are called a racist.

to quote Jonas, "I'm not Asian, I'm Hawaiian."


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

tiams said:


> to quote Jonas, "I'm not Asian, I'm Hawaiian."


He did call himself Asian in the Ponderosa videos.  When he was in the bathroom, after he shaved, he said he was looking like a scary Asian kung fu guy or something like that.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

tiams said:


> People all over the internet are calling it a racist statement and calling Tarzan a racist for saying it. Wendiness1 seems to feel that way. Your post implied there was something wrong with his statement.


All I said was "Tarzan said this and they edited it out." How does that imply that there was something wrong with it?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

David Platt said:


> All I said was "Tarzan said this and they edited it out." How does that imply that there was something wrong with it?


so you don't think there was anything wrong with it?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

laria said:


> He did call himself Asian in the Ponderosa videos.  When he was in the bathroom, after he shaved, he said he was looking like a scary Asian kung fu guy or something like that.


That does not contradict his statement that he is not Asian.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I think it was not a very smart thing to say. What I think of it, though, is irrelevant. You said my post implied there was something wrong with it, which I don't think it did. I'm more intrigued by the slip-up of Probst live-tweeting about something that didn't even air in the episode like he thought it was in there.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

How would you feel if someone said "I can't stand to look at that black face any more"? Would that be racist? It is in my book and I don't see any difference putting "Asian" in place of "black".


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> How would you feel if someone said "I can't stand to look at that black face any more"? Would that be racist? It is in my book and I don't see any difference putting "Asian" in place of "black".


I think our white guilt is more likely to make us feel bad for saying that. Doesn't make it racist, just means guilty white people will cringe at hearing it. It can be used in a racist way, but just mentioning race doesn't make it racist.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

tiams said:


> Did you see how easily Mike (i think that is his name) cleared that sand when he took his turn? He should have been the one to do it initially. Plus, Leif wouldn't have a good concept of how big the hole needed to be for the largest member to get under. Smallest to largest meant that each successive person had to dig to increase the size of the hole. They should have had the biggest, strongest guy quickly clear a hole that was big enough for him and would automatically be big enough for everyone else. Seems like common sense to me.


This


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am betting lots of money that Mike wasn't happy to be on that "team".


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Would that be racist? It is in my book and I don't see any difference putting "Asian" in place of "black".


What if he said "round" or "square" or "blond"? Still racist? No, of course not---those are descriptive words, like "Asian" or "black".


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> What if he said "round" or "square" or "blond"? Still racist? No, of course not---those are descriptive words, like "Asian" or "black".


What about "******-eyed?" Still racist? No, of course not-- that is a descriptive word.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

David Platt said:


> What about "******-eyed?"


Are you suggesting that "******-eyed" is a descriptive term that people would freely use to describe others?

"Asian", "black", "blonde", etc certainly are...


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

When someone is angry they never describe the object of their anger by using adjectives in a way that's meant to be flattering or innocuous.

"I can't stand looking at the handsome/young/pleasant face . . . " Doesn't really happen that way does it?

No, it's always an adjective intended to add insult to injury.

Tarzan is a disturbed man, if you ask me. He says the most bizarre things without any filter and consequently insults and hurts a lot of people. He also has trouble accepting responsibility and frequently uses others behavior to justify his own. It's the "you made me do this" out. Perhaps he has some behavior disorder. Or perhaps he's simply one of those doctors who feel they are superior to everybody else.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Not defending Tarzan for what he said, but if he does have that facial recognition disorder where he can't recognize people's faces, saying 'Asian Face' could really just be his way of saying 'Jason' in the heat of the moment (so to speak). I know nothing about the disorder, but if he can actually recognize Asian-type features, that could be a long-developed way for him to think about or possibly talk about people - either in his head (which may come out in his speech) or out loud in general. It didn't necessarily have to have a racial meaning for *him*.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

To me, intent matters. When I shout at my bro, referring to him by his huge crooked Jew nose, I know that mine is bigger! And I love him. He loves me, too.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> When someone is angry they never describe the object of their anger by using adjectives in a way that's meant to be flattering or innocuous.
> 
> "I can't stand looking at the handsome/young/pleasant face . . . " Doesn't really happen that way does it?
> 
> No, it's always an adjective intended to add insult to injury.


So if someone is of another race you aren't allowed to ever get tired of them and insult them? They are living in close quarters in less than ideal conditions, they are going to get on each others nerves. Jonas' slow-talking would certainly annoy me.

This racial sensitivity had been taken too far. It's made it so that race is all that matters and that in its self is racist.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> Not defending Tarzan for what he said, but if he does have that facial recognition disorder where he can't recognize people's faces...


IIRC his disorder has nothing to do with faces but the inability to remember somebody's name. He recognizes the person but just can't put a name to them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

justen_m said:


> To me, intent matters. When I shout at my bro, referring to him by his huge crooked Jew nose, I know that mine is bigger! And I love him. He loves me, too.


I agree, but the receiver of the comment may not see it that way, no matter what the commenter says. So in your case, if you were Jewish (I have no idea if you are or aren't) and you said what you said, I'd think nothing about it since you were Jewish and and so was I. But if you weren't and made that comment, as a Jewish person, I would take offense at the stereotype.

To me, by saying "Asian" face, it seems to refer to his face as something other than the norm (not NORMAL....but not "the norm") as in the norm being a white man's face. Was there a reason WHY Tarzan had to say Asian face? Why not just say Jonas' face? By saying "Asian face" he's implying that he's outside the group.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> So if someone is of another race you aren't allowed to ever get tired of them and insult them? They are living in close quarters in less than ideal conditions, they are going to get on each others nerves. Jonas' slow-talking would certainly annoy me.
> 
> This racial sensitivity had been taken too far. It's made it so that race is all that matters and that in its self is racist.


But why do you have to differentiate his face as "Asian"? Why not just say HIS face? Is there a need to differentiate based on race? Think Tarzan would say of Mike his "white face"? Doubt it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> To me, by saying "Asian" face, it seems to refer to his face as something other than the norm (...)


That's the way it is with descriptive words---you try to use something that distinguishes the person from the others. In that group, there are few people of Southeast-Asian ancestry, so it seems like a quite reasonable descriptive term to me.

Like if you're watching _The Celebrity Apprentice_ and you want to refer to Audrey O'Day, you might say--"You know, the one with the red hair", because in that group, that's enough to distinguish her. Does that mean you're prejudiced against people with red hair? No, of course not. And if you refer to Arsenio as "the black guy", does that mean you're racist? No, of course not.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> But why do you have to differentiate his face as "Asian"? (...) Think Tarzan would say of Mike his "white face"?


That's not a distinguishing feature in the group. What if Tarzan referred to...I forget his name...the really tall guy as "very tall"? That would be descriptive and distinguishing. It wouldn't make Tarzan a "size-ist".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> That's the way it is with descriptive words---you try to use something that distinguishes the person from the others. In that group, there are few people of Southeast-Asian ancestry, so it seems like a quite reasonable descriptive term to me.
> 
> Like if you're watching _The Celebrity Apprentice_ and you want to refer to Audrey O'Day, you might say--"You know, the one with the red hair", because in that group, that's enough to distinguish her. Does that mean you're prejudiced against people with red hair? No, of course not. And it you refer to Arsenio as "the black guy", does that mean you're racist? No, of course not.


No, you're right, but in the context the comment was said, I would say it was a racist comment. For example, if Tarzan was talking to Mike on day one and said, what do you think of Jonas, the Asian guy, I'd think nothing of it, it's an identifier. But since we KNEW he was talking about Jonas, and the comment was contemptuous (I'm tired of looking at his Asian face), I find it a racist comment. People make racist or sexist comments all the time, but that doesn't make them racist, only culturally incorrect. Perhaps that's all this was, but the comment itself was racist IMO. There was NO reason he couldn't say, I'm tired of looking at his face, with the Asian part, since we knew who he was talking about.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Not defending Tarzan for what he said, but if he does have that facial recognition disorder where he can't recognize people's faces, [/U].


That would be a huge disadvantage for a guy in his profession - plastic surgeon.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

tiams said:


> So if someone is of another race you aren't allowed to ever get tired of them and insult them? They are living in close quarters in less than ideal conditions, they are going to get on each others nerves. Jonas' slow-talking would certainly annoy me.
> 
> This racial sensitivity had been taken too far. It's made it so that race is all that matters and that in its self is racist.


Well, I don't really think getting tired of somebody warrants insults. And I never, ever feel compelled to insult someone by noting their race, size, looks, etc. I find it juvenile.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Regardless of his intent and whether this was a racial statement or a racist statement... I still find it totally confusing as to why CBS chose to edit it out of the show.  Escpecially in light of all the horrible things that Colton (and to a lesser degree Alicia) said in earlier episodes. I just don't get it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Regardless of his intent and whether this was a racial statement or a racist statement... I still find it totally confusing as to why CBS chose to edit it out of the show.  Escpecially in light of all the horrible things that Colton (and to a lesser degree Alicia) said in earlier episodes. I just don't get it.


As far as insulting Asians I'm pretty sure the ****** eye face from Colton is an order of magnitude greater than disliking someone's Asian face.

Plenty here expressed their dislike for implants and that's boobist.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Plenty here expressed their dislike for implants and that's boobist.


You mean Implanted-Americans?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Regardless of his intent and whether this was a racial statement or a racist statement... I still find it totally confusing as to why CBS chose to edit it out of the show.  Escpecially in light of all the horrible things that Colton (and to a lesser degree Alicia) said in earlier episodes. I just don't get it.


CBS/Mark Burnett obviously weren't trying to hide it because Jeff discussed it. They can't show everything and this was insignificant so it was left on the cutting room floor. No conspiracy.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> That's the way it is with descriptive words---you try to use something that distinguishes the person from the others. In that group, there are few people of Southeast-Asian ancestry, so it seems like a quite reasonable descriptive term to me.


The flaw in that argument is that there was absolutely no reason to use anything at all to distinguish who he was talking about, because the entire sentence was "I do not like Jonas. I do not like that guy any more. I can't look at that Asian face anymore. He ad already specifically named who he was talking about. The Asian descriptor was completely extraneous, which is why so many are calling it into question.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

David Platt said:


> The Asian descriptor was completely extraneous (...)


Perhaps not to him. He already has a hard time keeping names straight. In his mind, Jonas is probably the "Asian guy" like someone else is the "tall guy" or the "blonde chick". If he was talking about the blonde girl and said "I can't stand looking into that blonde face anymore", I don't think anyone would think twice about it, even if he already mentioned her name. ("Why did he explicitly mention her hair color? Does he have a prejudice again blondes?" No, I don't think that would happen.)

The only issue with using the word "Asian" instead of "blonde" is that people are hyper-sensitive about race and so they're quick to accuse people of racism at any excuse.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Okay, I think I get where you're coming from now-- are you saying that Tarzan just accidentally verbalized his own mental picture of Jonas as "the Asian guy" that helps him differentiate Jonas from the other members of the group? Now THAT I can see happening. Tarzan hasn't exactly been one for thinking before he speaks.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

David Platt said:


> (...) are you saying that Tarzan just accidentally verbalized his own mental picture of Jonas as "the Asian guy" that helps him differentiate Jonas from the other members of the group?


Yeah...but I'm not sure I would use the word "accidentally". Again---imagine he said "blonde" instead of "Asian" after already making it clear which blonde teammate he was discussing. Would you be upset at him?

Or to go back to _Celebrity Apprentice_ again, imagine that Debbie Gibson was voted off and said "Fine! I'm sick of Aubrey! I'm glad I don't have to look at her red-headed face any more!"
Now contrast that with the outrage if she had said "Fine! I'm sick of Arsenio! I'm glad I don't have to look at his black face any more!"

What's the difference? Nothing.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah...but I'm not sure I would use the word "accidentally". Again---imagine he said "blonde" instead of "Asian" after already making it clear which blonde teammate he was discussing. Would you be upset at him?


I'm not upset at all about him saying it. Like I said earlier, I just think it was a dumb thing to say.


> Or to go back to _Celebrity Apprentice_ again, imagine that Debbie Gibson was voted off and said "Fine! I'm sick of Aubrey! I'm glad I don't have to look at her red-headed face any more!"
> Now contrast that with the outrage if she had said "Fine! I'm sick of Arsenio! I'm glad I don't have to look at his black face any more!"
> 
> What's the difference? Nothing.


Now there's where I disagree with you. There is absolutely a difference. Words' definitions don't exist in a vacuum; the context absolutely matters. While she may have had no ill intention in saying it, anyone with half a brain would know that referring to someone's "black face" in a negative statement like that would have racial implications. While there might not be anything technically wrong with the statement, the implications that race might have anything at all with her feelings make it a really dumb thing to say. Same as Tarzan.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

David Platt said:


> (...) anyone with half a brain would know that referring to someone's "black face" in a negative statement like that would have racial implications.


I'm sorry, but I think you're very wrong.

If someone didn't imply anything negative, then all the implications you're seeing are only in your own mind. If you can't see that describing someone as "red-headed" or "black" is the same, then I think you're the prejudiced one---pre-judging others' intent, at the least.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

You don't think that contestants on a reality show, where the social aspect of the game is a huge if not THE most important factor in winning, don't need to think about how the things they say might be perceived by the other contestants?

If you can't see that statements that seem equivalent on the surface might be perceived differently because of other contestants' inferences, I'm afraid that you wouldn't last very long in any of these games.

Not that either of us would probably want to go on any of these ridiculous shows in the first place.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you're very wrong.
> 
> If someone didn't imply anything negative, then all the implications you're seeing are only in your own mind. If you can't see that describing someone as "red-headed" or "black" is the same, then I think you're the prejudiced one---pre-judging others' intent, at the least.


I tend much more toward agreeing with you.

There are certain descriptive words that most people would find perfectly acceptable when injecting them into a situation like what Tarzan said - red-headed, fat, Christian, Irish - if these words find their way into a negative statement, people are just fine with it.

Use words like Asian, Black, Muslim or Jewish, and more times than not it's going to inflame someone. Just the hypersensitivity that is associated with what society deems to be inflammatory language.

Me, I tend to feel that "PC" has gone way overboard.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> Me, I tend to feel that "PC" has gone way overboard.


Of that, there can be no doubt or argument. The pendulum has swung so far to one side that it's gotten to the point where folks mistakenly believe that they have the right to not be offended. People are quick to assume that there's some ill-intended or mean-spirited meaning behind comments when in reality there isn't.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think this is the first Survivor ever that I am ready to end and have them move on to the next bunch of contestants since this bunch is so boring.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I tend much more toward agreeing with you.
> 
> There are certain descriptive words that most people would find perfectly acceptable when injecting them into a situation like what Tarzan said - red-headed, fat, Christian, Irish - if these words find their way into a negative statement, people are just fine with it.
> 
> ...


Actually, when someone is describing someone else in general conversation "red-headed, Christian, Irish (I'm leaving out fat on purpose)" can all be considered innocuous. But when used in a sentence expressing anger or resentment, they do most definately become insults. When did you last hear sound angrily shout, "I hate the lazy, no-good, red-headed, lying jerk!"? Did the person take a break from their negative comments to toss in a harmless (perhaps even flattering) description? No. they were clearly using their victim's red-headedness as an insult.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I think this is the first Survivor ever that I am ready to end and have them move on to the next bunch of contestants since this bunch is so boring.


Me too. There are always players I don't like and this season has those to be sure but what they don't have is any interesting players that I want to see stick around. Of course the eye candy is nice but beyond that this is the most boring bunch I can remember on this show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm convinced that when the producers decided to do a men vs women season, they also manipulated the selection of contestants, so that the men were less intelligent overall, and the women were more intelligent overall. I think this is why we've seen relatively little drama from the women, and why there are several very level-headed women who seem to be in control of what's going on. Conversely, we've had major drama on the men's team, and none of the other men have been smart enough to figure out how to cut out the cancer. 

I know the producers would never admit this, but I'd bet money that this is what happened.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The men gave up an II that they had already won, to go to tribal...enough said


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm convinced that when the producers decided to do a men vs women season, they also manipulated the selection of contestants, so that the men were less intelligent overall, and the women were more intelligent overall. I think this is why we've seen relatively little drama from the women, and why there are several very level-headed women who seem to be in control of what's going on. Conversely, we've had major drama on the men's team, and none of the other men have been smart enough to figure out how to cut out the cancer.
> 
> I know the producers would never admit this, but I'd bet money that this is what happened.


I think you're on to something.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Actually, when someone is describing someone else in general conversation "red-headed, Christian, Irish (I'm leaving out fat on purpose)" can all be considered innocuous. But when used in a sentence expressing anger or resentment, they do most definately become insults. When did you last hear sound angrily shout, "I hate the lazy, no-good, red-headed, lying jerk!"? Did the person take a break from their negative comments to toss in a harmless (perhaps even flattering) description? No. they were clearly using their victim's red-headedness as an insult.


I wasn't saying that used as you outlined, these words weren't meant as insults. I'm saying that when someone insults 'gingers', Christians, fat people or 'Micks', people are more or less OK with that and don't get inflamed like they do with certain other references. It's no less insulting, just seems society is just fine with some insults and chooses to get crazy offended by others.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't wait for tonight's episode. If for no other reason than allowing for the possibility of having a new topic of discussion other than Jonas and his fraking Asian face!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Lol


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I can't wait for tonight's episode. If for no other reason than allowing for the possibility of having a new topic of discussion other than Jonas and his fraking Asian face!


I totally agree! I already don't like Tarzan, I don't really need to break down his words for more reasons


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

tiams said:


> CBS/Mark Burnett obviously weren't trying to hide it because Jeff discussed it. They can't show everything and this was insignificant so it was left on the cutting room floor. No conspiracy.


But it was just one word that was cut, wasn't it?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jradosh said:


> But it was just one word that was cut, wasn't it?


no


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> no


 I'm pretty sure it was. Jeff was tweeting about the line that Tarzan spoke, which was "I'm sick of seeing his Asian face" (or something to that effect). But when it actually aired, the line we heard was simply "I'm sick of seeing his face." So whatever Jeff was watching had one version of the line, and whatever aired here in the US had been altered from what Jeff was watching.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I wonder... real or not?


That question was answered on this week's episode.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> That question was answered on this week's episode.


Looking forward to watching it tonight (regardless of the answer).


----------

